# sleeping in bed



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Get a bigger bed...?  Just kidding. You could try getting a dog bed for the pup and putting it by the bed. Another thing i've heard is for the first little while you can lay on the dog bed with her until she falls asleep and then get in bed... just a few thoughts.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmmm... I know you said no crate, but, well, I would probably crate the dog NEXT to my bed with a soft cushion and gradually phase out the crate. My Golden sleeps with me most of the time, but does get crated some times.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I WISH Lucy could sleep in bed w/ us...... :argue: 
Shes not even allowed on the 2nd story of our house. Its actually kind of nice having a section of the house that we don't have to vaccume 3 times a week.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ty823 said:


> I WISH Lucy could sleep in bed w/ us...... :argue:
> Shes not even allowed on the 2nd story of our house. Its actually kind of nice having a section of the house that we don't have to vaccume 3 times a week.


It's the opposite here. She wants Carson to sleep with us every night. we did it for a while but I got tired of cleaning up potty spots in the middle of the night.  So we went back to the crate at the foot of the bed. Once I can trust that he'll make it through the night he can come back to the bed. we have a king size so he'll have plenty of room. Although we are going to get him a bed and see if he likes that better...probably not though.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

DANG i've started this bad habit too, its just so nice having them in bed, you know they are safe etc...

But your right, I would not want 80 lbs on the bed one day...

I would put the dog in the crate and close the gate, she will get used to it...


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Crate training is your best bet. A doggy bed might help, but if he's used to sleeping in your bed, he'll probably want to stick with that (wouldn't you?). 

If you do try to get him to sleep in the dog bed, you have to be persistent with not allowing him up on the bed. This includes for TV watching, for cuddling, or even for a few minutes. You'll need to insist that he doesn't sleep on the bed (Yelling "OFF!", guiding him back to lay in his bed, etc).

Unfortunately, habits can be hard to break, but in order to get the point across you'll have to be consistent.

Plan B - Get a bigger bed.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

First choice: Use the crate. Start feeding him his meals in the crate to get him used to it and teach him that the crate is a *good* place.

Second choice: Use a tether, like short leash that's attached to the dog and then to the leg of your bed. Put a great dog bed down on the floor. Basically he has enough room to move arounad and get comfy on the dog bed, but the tether restricts him from jumping up onto the bed. Practice this set up often when you're on the bed chillin', taking a short nap, etc. Give him a chew bone or something to do while on his dog bed. You could even use this set up at night. I normally don't leave dogs unattended when on tethers, but if you're right there in the bed, you'd hear if he somehow got himself so tangled up that he'd need your help. Be sure to use something he can't or won't chew thru.

Remember: As the pack leader, you get to make all the important decisions, and one of those is where everyone sleeps. Yes, he'd prefer the bed, but it's your choice, not his. Be strong! Dogs love a leader!

-Stephanie


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Our lab slept in our bed until we had kids--then she'd sleep in front of the crib at night. So if nothing else works, simply have a baby. Aren't I helpful?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We just got a king sized bed. ha ha ha


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Our lab slept in our bed until we had kids--then she'd sleep in front of the crib at night. So if nothing else works, simply have a baby. Aren't I helpful?


Hmm...however getting pregnant may be difficult when a furry dog sleeps in between the people in the bed....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LauraEyes2 said:


> Hmm...however getting pregnant may be difficult when a furry dog sleeps in between the people in the bed....


Maybe not difficult but interesting for sure.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

LauraEyes2 said:


> Hmm...however getting pregnant may be difficult when a furry dog sleeps in between the people in the bed....



You don't have to use the bed... just sayin


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> You don't have to use the bed... just sayin


True...there's always the back seat of your car...or so i've heard.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> True...there's always the back seat of your car...or so i've heard.


I can see this thread falling down the tubes fast lol


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> True...there's always the back seat of your car...or so i've heard.


Or the couch. Or the kitchen table. Or a spare room. Not that I would know anything about _that_, of course.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Or the couch. Or the kitchen table. Or a spare room. Not that I would know anything about _that_, of course.


I've never really thought that it was the WHERE that mattered...


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I always heard the best place to get pregnant is @ the drive-in movie theater..... 
or get fired/quit your job. That seemed to have worked for some friends of mine. 

Wait, Who is trying to get pregnant here?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL! The shower could work... but most Goldens like to get in the shower, too!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Wait, Who is trying to get pregnant here?


Your wife 
_______________


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Your wife
> _______________


Didn't you know... She told us...


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Will one of the moderators please delete that offensive comment?!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh, keep it up. I'll get you both banned!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, come on... Just cuz she told us and not you, you don't have to be all mean about it. lol:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't worry about it. They grow out of it by the time they are TEN YEARS old


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We went Ca. King and I still have to stay on my little side and not move.... or I get corrected.....:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> We went Ca. King and I still have to stay on my little side and not move.... or I get corrected.....:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


That's funny! We have a regular king, but I don't see any of it.  Between the wife, the cat and sometimes Carson they push me all the way to the edge. Even though there's MILES of bed on the other side of them. :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Not miles on the other side of mine... and when Maggie goes to sleep she stretches out and NOONE is allowed to touch her or she goes nuts snapping at the other dogs....:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: It gets real crowded with 4 in there................


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Not miles on the other side of mine... and when Maggie goes to sleep she stretches out and NOONE is allowed to touch her or she goes nuts snapping at the other dogs....:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: It gets real crowded with 4 in there................


Well we know who the boss there is, huh.... :uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Maggie's Mom I can relate lol... one Borzoi can out stretch two Goldens LOL plus there's Starlite and the Rig... and the cats!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There has been many nights all 6 end up in bed... and I end up on the couch... Whats wrong with this picture......:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Well we know who the boss there is, huh.... :uhoh:


Oh yeah ... and each and everyone one bows down to the Goddess.......


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

heheheheheheheheheheheh I say.. Your Golden feels he is part of the family, which he is. So, let him/her sleep with you. My Golden sleeps with me and my two cats.. hahahaaaaaaa I wouldn't have it any other way. I would rather have my Golden in my bed than some people..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Make that almost ALL, if not all, people LOL


----------



## TobyLove (Mar 11, 2006)

you have that right.. hahahahah All people!!!! When I see the people out there in the world.. I don't want to share a bed with them.. hehehheheheheee Ick!!!! hehehehehheehehehehehehhe 

I say, let your dogs sleep with you.. they smell better than people do.


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi everyone long time no post.. I never had that problems with any of my furbabies. All 3 of them jump up on the bed lay there for approx 10 minutes, jump off the bed and all 3 sleep under the bed. I did not train them for this so who knows where they came up with this one. Maybe it is the whole cave dweller thing.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

We went from a full-sized bed to a king and thought that we would actually have room in the bed. Of course this was also before we got Bailey. Boy were we wrong! With just Parker, we were still squished to 1/4th of the bed because he would stretch completely out and push us with his feet! Darn dog!  He rules the house, though Bailey's starting to give him a run for his money. Now with her in the bed as well, we can hardly find room to lay down! I personally don't think it matters what size bed you have, though bigger is better. They will just never make a bed big enough.


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

When we got Buzz he was already trained not to get on sofas or beds. But sometimes I just want him up there to snuggle. He has been sleeping downstairs and we just let him have access to the top floor AKA Kittytown. When we are upstairs he sleeps right next to our bed. I sit on the floor alot for cuddle time!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Leo's Mom said:


> All 3 of them jump up on the bed lay there for approx 10 minutes, jump off the bed and all 3 sleep under the bed. I did not train them for this so who knows where they came up with this one. Maybe it is the whole cave dweller thing.


My first dog used to do that, until one day when he was up on the bed with us, the bed collapsed onto the floor. I was horrified to think about what would have happened if he were under the bed at the time...... I never let him sleep under there again (at least not when we were in it).


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Baileysmom... If your bed collasped, I'm sure there's more to that story there... care to share it with us?

Sidney hops in our bed (one of only 4 pieces of furniture he is allowed up on) at bedtime and stays until the lights go out, then within 15-minutes he gets too hot and hops off and either lays down to sleep by the window (for coolness) or goes to his into own room and climbs into his queen-size bed... ...so have you tried giving her her own room and queen-sized bed? It sure works for us... 

All kidding aside though, consistancy is the key... you must never allow her in bed ever again, otherwise you can only blame yourselves.
And Sidney REALLY DOES have his very own room and queen-size bed.


----------

